# BLOXORZ



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

BLOXORZ!

Click

Makes your mind boggle [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] - but I'm loving it!!

What level has anyone got up to....?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

9 and stuck........... trying...............


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ahhh, space bar lets you change block, should stop being such an activist and read the instructions......


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

11's got me :? I'm up @ 5 tomorrow, so reckon I'll leave it there for now.....

.... trouble is I'll be dreaming sodding blocks, will manage to work it out perfectly & then forget how the second I wake up :evil:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

20 (543019), is it time for bed yet?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Finished it last week :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Also finished it... good fun!


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

cant fiqure out 7..


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

qstix said:


> cant fiqure out 7..


We should use this as a forum registration test. Can't complete it in a few hours, can't register! :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Flick switch. Roll back to start. Use extra space to roll down bottom line and come back up past the X (with a twist) into the upper section so that you can roll on your side from left to right.

Remember, you can roll onto your side, once left or right, then back upright to go down a path in a slightly different position.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The code for level 8 is 499707, if you get naffed off with it.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Don't give the codes out, whats the point in that.!!!

It's the same with people who play shoot-em-ups, and get the cheat codes for infinate lives and weapons to start off.

For those still playing,

33 is the last level. shortly followed by P45.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Just finished, thank god for nightshifts :wink:

Moves - 774
Time - 1:16:10
Failed Attempts - 12

Great little game 

http://www.bass10.com/flash-games/puzzl ... uzzle-game


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Blox? Bollox more like. Life is just too short.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

garyc said:


> Blox? Bollox more like. Life is just too short.


You couldn't do it then Gary? :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Life is too short for this sort of thing:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Blox? Bollox more like. Life is just too short.
> ...


Didn't have the slightest have urge to even try.


----------

